# [JSF] CommandButton/Link ohne Validierung



## Smoothi (7. Okt 2011)

Ich möchte eine kleine Weiterleitung basteln. Sprich ich leg Geräte an und kann aus einem IPPool IPs zuweisen. Nun kann es aber sein, dass eine IP noch nicht vorhanden ist.

Also gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Neue anzulegen. Ich habe einen kleinen CommandLink, der mich zur IP-Seite weiterleitet. Auf dieser Seite steht dann "Sie kommen von der Seite "Geräte"" und dann hat man die Möglichkeit zurückzugehen und weiterzuarbeiten.

Nun könnte ich das mit einem OutputLink machen, ABER es sollen ja bereits eingegebene Werte beibehalten werden. Also deswegen habe ich einen CommandLink genommen. 

Jedes Gerät hat eine Seriennummer, welche eine Pflichteingabe ist. Wenn ich nun nichts eingebe, meckern die Validierer und es erfolgt keine Weiterleitung. Wie kann ich das sinnvoll umgehen? 

Ich hatte zwischendurch die Lösung, dass ich immediate="true" an den Link häng, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Feldinhalte nicht an den Server gesendet werden, was das Selbe ist, wie mit einem OutputLink. :/


----------



## Sym (7. Okt 2011)

immediate umgeht nicht nur die Validierung sondern auch die späteren JSF Phasen, deshalb wird nicht übertragen. Du könntest das onChange Attribute an jedem Eingabefeld nutzen und die Werte so direkt nach der Eingabe submitten. (ajaxsingle ist hier ebenfalls ein Stichwort).


----------



## Smoothi (11. Okt 2011)

Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon, aber dachte es gibt etwas eleganteres oder einen Trick... lieber wär es mir schon, wenn die Daten erst dann ankommen, wenn ich wirklich abschicke. Im Endeffekt reicht es mir ja, wenn er nicht auf die Ursprungsseite zurück geht, sondern trotzdem weiterleitet.

Validieren kann er ja, wenn er es möchte. ;D Kann ich nicht irgendwie diese Weiterleitung erzwingen, sodass er auch wenn die Validierung fehl schlägt, auf die nächste Seite geht?

lg


----------



## Sym (11. Okt 2011)

Nein, wenn Du ein immediate verwendest, dann musst Du die Felder manuell Submitten.


----------

